# If anyone's coming to Cornwall soon.....



## madzone (Nov 12, 2005)

Can they bring me a big bag of bicarb from an asian supermarket?  Those little pots from the supermarket don't last 5 minutes and they're dear.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*can you bring some  real toilet paper tooo...I'm sick of using the _Cornishman_....izzzzzzzzzz'tooo ruff!


----------



## madzone (Nov 12, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *can you bring some  real toilet paper tooo...I'm sick of using the _Cornishman_....izzzzzzzzzz'tooo ruff!


Get orf my thread Catweazel


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 12, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bi-Carb-Bicar...ryZ72759QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

grumpy_bag_of_piskies!  








not far wrong....


----------



## madzone (Nov 12, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bi-Carb-Bicar...ryZ72759QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


They want over six quid to post that bicarb!


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 13, 2005)

No plans for a visit soon, unless I can scrape together some spare cash.   

Can't you get it from a chemist?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Can't you get it from a chemist?




Thinking laterally...and something i don't seem to be able to do in Google atm...can't you find a bakery supplier/wholesaler that has bicarb on it's list...I'm sure Cornwall Farmers would prolly be able to find such a supplier?

Why do you need _much_?

Is it for medicinal/asthma purposes?

Or are you on a sponge-cake fest?


----------



## madzone (Nov 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> No plans for a visit soon, unless I can scrape together some spare cash.
> 
> Can't you get it from a chemist?


It's really expensive from the chemist, no cheaper than Tesco  It's about 60p for 200g but £3 for 3 kilos from the asian supermarkets. I'd ask my stepdaughter but she's not talking to me


----------



## madzone (Nov 13, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> Thinking laterally...and something i don't seem to be able to do in Google atm...can't you find a bakery supplier/wholesaler that has bicarb on it's list...I'm sure Cornwall Farmers would prolly be able to find such a supplier?
> 
> Why do you need _much_?
> 
> ...



Cornwall Farmers couldn't find their own ass in the dark   

Did you not notice the absence of chemicals in my house when you were here? All the cleaning is done with bicarb and vinegar.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 13, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Did you not notice the absence of chemicals in my house when you were here? All the cleaning is done with bicarb and vinegar.



I jus thought than when you got..._really really REALLY gnarly_...you make your Other half lick everything clean, and then used his face to buff everything up smartly!  

btw I'm fully aware of the ineptitude of Cornwall Farmers,,,they sold my charcoal for half a dozen years...surprised you never bought any!...or knew that!!??  ...


----------



## madzone (Nov 13, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I jus thought than when you got..._really really REALLY gnarly_...you make your Other half lick everything clean, and then used his face to buff everything up smartly!
> 
> btw I'm fully aware of the ineptitude of Cornwall Farmers,,,they sold my charcoal for half a dozen years...surprised you never bought any!...or knew that!!??  ...


Me? Gnarly?   
I was gonna give you and sheddy a lump of beef but I'm not so sure now


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 13, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I was gonna give you and sheddy a lump of beef but I'm not so sure now



but but but....er...I gave you snap-dragons?


----------



## madzone (Nov 13, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> but but but....er...I gave you snap-dragons?


They tasted awful


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 13, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> They tasted awful




 ... i think I'll go for a walk now!


----------



## tobyjug (Nov 13, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Can they bring me a big bag of bicarb from an asian supermarket?  Those little pots from the supermarket don't last 5 minutes and they're dear.



Have you tried mail order:-
http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/467228.html


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 13, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Have you tried mail order:-
> http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/467228.html




£6 quid postage again ...    


She always wants summit4nuffink that grrrrrrrrrrrrl!  ....*scarpers


----------



## madzone (Nov 13, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> She always wants summit4nuffink that grrrrrrrrrrrrl!  ....*scarpers


Summit for nuffink? You're fucking joking mate, I always pay through the nose one way or another


----------

